# combind gas turbine بالتفصيل والرسومات



## Eng-Maher (15 أغسطس 2006)

:12: 
كتاب لا غنى عنة للمهندسين جميعا ( ميكانيكا و بحرية )............
power plant (Gas turbine combind system...
والرابط هو ............................:



http://d.turboupload.com/d/855540/G...ne_Com.rar.html





http://www.fe.doe.gov/programs/powersystems/publications/Brochures/Advancedturbinesystems.pdf

http://www.me.metu.edu.tr/courses/me476/downloads/476s08ProjectPt4GtTemp.pdf

http://www.netl.doe.gov/technologies/coalpower/turbines/refshelf/handbook/1.1.pdf

http://www.universalaet.com/docs/combined-cycle-systems-jbc.pdf


----------



## Eng-Maher (16 أغسطس 2006)

مشاركة واحده توحد الله ...وشكرا


----------



## سنان عبد الغفار (16 أغسطس 2006)

مشاركة واحدة لكن جميلة ومفيدة
شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## ابراهيم العقوري (16 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله فيك يا ماهر ومشكور جدا جدا


----------



## Eng-Maher (16 أغسطس 2006)

مشكورين جميعا واتمنى من الله الرضا والتوفيق..........


----------



## علي غانم العبادي (16 أغسطس 2006)

مشكوووووور اخووووي وما كصرت


----------



## Eng-Maher (17 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا اخى/ على غانم


----------



## eng_hazem123 (17 أغسطس 2006)

*جزاءك الله خيرا 
بارك الله فبك*


----------



## Eng-Maher (4 سبتمبر 2006)

حازم123 ****************** ( الف شكر يا هندسا .. )****************


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (5 سبتمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك يا ماهر ومشكور جدا جدا


----------



## mechanical9 (5 سبتمبر 2006)

شاكرين المجهود العظيم


----------



## سامي فخري صبري (5 سبتمبر 2006)

تشكركم الشكر الجزيل على هذه الجهود الرائعه وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## Eng-Maher (6 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور اخى سامى .... وميكانيكل9 ...........مؤمن .


----------



## amr fathy (6 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خالد العسيلي (6 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر

و 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng-Maher (26 سبتمبر 2006)

اى خدمة اخى خالد


----------



## يقظان القيسي (6 نوفمبر 2006)

Thank you very much


----------



## Eng-Maher (7 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكووووور اخى يقظان القيسى


----------



## محمد مبسوطه (26 ديسمبر 2006)

الف شكر اللهم اعف عنا واغفرلنا وانصرنا انت مولانا فانصرنا على القوم الكافرين


----------



## Eng-Maher (27 ديسمبر 2006)

محمد مبسوطه قال:


> الف شكر اللهم اعف عنا واغفرلنا وانصرنا انت مولانا فانصرنا على القوم الكافرين



---------------------
مشكور اخى محمد :55:


----------



## شوان غازي (29 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا وايامك سعيدة ومن العائدين ان شاء الله يااخي Eng-maherبس ممكن مساعدة لو سمحت انا بصراحة بحثت عن فيديو لمضخات ذات الطرد المركزي ولم اجدهُ بصراحة فقلت انت ذو خبرة هذا واضح ممكن رابط لهذا الموضوع اكون ممنون جدا . مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## Eng-Maher (31 ديسمبر 2006)

شوان غازي قال:


> شكرا وايامك سعيدة ومن العائدين ان شاء الله يااخي Eng-maherبس ممكن مساعدة لو سمحت انا بصراحة بحثت عن فيديو لمضخات ذات الطرد المركزي ولم اجدهُ بصراحة فقلت انت ذو خبرة هذا واضح ممكن رابط لهذا الموضوع اكون ممنون جدا . مع الشكر والتقدير



-----------------
بارك الله فيك اخى واحاول ان شاء الله :55:


----------



## emshaker (1 يناير 2007)

لك منا جزيل الشكر والعرفان 
وجزاك الله خيرا ان شاء الله على هذه المشاركة ونرجو المزيد من المشاركات الفعالة

م/ محمد شاكر 
مصر


----------



## mohammed elsoukry (3 يناير 2007)

مشكور جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (4 يناير 2007)

مشكوووووووور اخي العزيز


----------



## syamand (6 يناير 2007)

لك كل الشكر اخي الكريم


----------



## pilot_789 (6 يناير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Eng-Maher (13 يناير 2007)

اشكرك بشده اخى مصوبحى 98 
واخى محمد شاكر من مصر العزيزه .
واخى محمود السكرى .. يارب تبقى حياتك حلوه .
وطبعا مشكور اخى مجدى .
واخى syamand الف شكر .
واخى الطيار 789 ... اشكرك .


----------



## SQU_Oman (13 يناير 2007)

شكرا لك أخي

سأحاول أن أرفع بعض الملفات عن توربينات الغاز في مشاركات قادمة


----------



## THE ONE (14 يناير 2007)

الموقع مقفل عندنا في السعودية وش رايكم يا شباب


----------



## mohsenmill (15 يناير 2007)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## Eng-Maher (24 يناير 2007)

مشكور اخى محسن .... اما المهندس ذا ون انا معرفش ان الموقع ده مقفول عندكم ..


----------



## berba79 (30 يناير 2007)

مشكور اخي العزيز انا من زمان ابحث عن كتب في هذا الموضوع


----------



## هشام عبدالله سيد (30 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هشام عبدالله سيد (30 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع القيم


----------



## هشام عبدالله سيد (31 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله كل خيرا


----------



## Eng-Maher (1 فبراير 2007)

مشكور اخى هشام واخى berba79


----------



## code_4_me (1 فبراير 2007)

مشكور علي الموضوع الجميل


----------



## Eng-Maher (22 فبراير 2007)

مشكور اخ كود4


----------



## pilot_789 (23 فبراير 2007)

شكرا يا باشا


----------



## mohamed rafeek (23 فبراير 2007)

أخى ماهر مرة ثانية جزاك الله بكل كلمةخيرا ووهبك بها حسنة


----------



## Eng-Maher (23 فبراير 2007)

مشكور اخى محمد رفيق على هذا الثناء بارك الله فيك وان شاء الله الاستفاده والافاده بأذن الله


----------



## talal naseem (29 أغسطس 2007)

الف الف شكر وتحية لك على هذه المجهودات الاكثر من رائعة و الجبارة ونرجوا منك ياخي المزيد والمفيد في كل مايتعلق بمجال ال power station Gas turbine


----------



## x007i (29 أغسطس 2007)

جميل جدا يا جميل


----------



## Eng-Maher (31 أغسطس 2007)

مشكورين جميعا الف شكر


----------



## Eng-Maher (17 مارس 2010)

يرفع للافاده ***********


----------



## Eng-Maher (17 مارس 2010)

http://www.universalaet.com/docs/combined-cycle-systems-jbc.pdf


----------



## eng_mkz (18 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخى الكريم 
مشكوووور


----------



## mehdi09 (18 مارس 2010)

جزاءك الله خيرا


----------



## عطار الهندسة (18 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ً أخي ماهر...​


----------



## Eng-Maher (20 مارس 2010)

عطار الهندسة قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا ً أخي ماهر...​





اخى الحبيب اشكر على ردك


----------



## shark1999 (25 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا استاذي


----------



## ابوتمام كنعان (25 مارس 2010)

*هلا باللي سبق نبضي وإحساسي وتفكيري *
* هلا باللي تعنالي وانا قلبي تعناله*


*أحبك واسكنك روحي وحبك شل تعبيري *
* ما أقدر أسبرك وابلغ مداك وعذب مواله*


----------



## monthe5 (3 أبريل 2010)

الاخ المشرف 
ارجو المساعدة انا ارغب في معرفة مقاسات وجميع مديلات لمراوح الدفع الرفاسات 
لليخوت والسفن هل من الممكن المساعدة


----------



## Eng-Maher (31 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا ***********


----------

